# Liberty Movement > Liberty Campaigns > Liberty Campaign Evaluation >  Campaign Evaluation: Joe Fraser (State House, NH)

## Bryan

This thread is intended to be a collection point of the strong pros and cons of any potential liberty candidate / campaign that is being discussed / promoted on the forum. You are welcome to post both positive and not-so-positive attributes about the candidate as they related to their position on supporting liberty as well as issues relating to their campaign. The most important information may be aggregated in this top post for easy reference.

*Candidate Name:* Joe Fraser
*Office Sought:* State House, NH
*Website:* http://www.joefraser.org/
*Social Media:* www.facebook.com/joefraser4nh

*Candidate Profile: On the Issues*
Civil Liberties: [Rating TBD]
Constitutional Issues: [Rating TBD]
Economic Issues: [Rating TBD]
Foreign Policy: [Rating TBD]
Social Issues: [Rating TBD]
*Overall Issues Rating:* [Rating TBD]

*Race Profile: Competition & Demographics*
State: New Hampshire
District: Strafford 17
Incumbent:
Other Primary Candidates: 
Non-Incumbent Candidates from Other Parties: 
Relevant poll numbers: None.
*Overall Race Profile Rating:* [Rating TBD]

*Miscellaneous Pros/Cons*
Key strong points: 

Unknown points for further research:

Possible weak points:

Possible deal breakers:

*Overall Rating:*

----------


## Joe For Liberty

Thanks for the add!

Some ratings, endorsements and pledges: 
-Endorsed by Gun Rights Across America
-A+ rating from NH Families for Education (dedicated to preserving local control and advocating for increased family involvement in education.
-Signed Coalition of NH Taxpayers- No sales, income, or other broad based tax. 
-NRA, NH Liberty Alliance, National Association of Gun Rights surveys are being processed now.

----------


## Joe For Liberty

Here is the most comprehensive survey in NH: http://www.livefreeordiealliance.org...Strafford/H17/ Most of the answers were from checking boxes.  Some required elaboration or I handwrote my opinion.

The Live Free or Die Alliance's 2014 Candidate Questionnaire
_Click "Pop Up/Show More" to see a summary of the candidate's responses to the Questionnaire, or click here to see the full Questionnaire._


*Revenue and Spending*

*1. Casino gambling:* "I can not support legislation which creates a monopoly."

*2. Possible revenue sources:* "I am opposed to any new or increased taxes-we should just control our spending."


*Education*

*3. Funding charter schools:* "With appropriate qualifying criteria, I would support increasing state funding to charter schools."

*4. Adopting Common Core standards:* "The adoption of any testing criteria should be decided upon by local school boards."

[IMG]http://api.ning.com/files/LzTY94yzCcKS-jEym9NC8jBBLc2bkHQSeHrJ7OUV99ISd5LbiLsxrs16-RryxJRrlQg9GKWy*O3AHWqV4jCDyguQvq5KDC3a/jobs.png[/IMG]
*Employment Laws*

*5. Right to Work:* "Right to Work legislation will create many new jobs in NH."

*6. Employment laws:* "Our employment laws are generally adequate as they are."

*7. State role in job growth:* "Job stimulation is best left to the private sector.  The state should reduce business tax rates and burdensome regulations."


*Energy and Environment*

*8. Northern Pass:* "I am studying the issue."

*9. Regional Greenhouse Gas Initiative (RGGI):* "NH should withdraw from RGGI and structure its own energy strategy."

*10. Commercial wind farms:* "I support such a moratorium on commercial wind towers at the present time until the state studies the matter."

*Entitlements and Welfare*

*11. Drug tests for welfare:* "I am concerned with the cost of implementation."

*Healthcare*

*12. GMO labeling:* "I am studying the issue."

*13. Affordable Care Act (ACA) health exchange:* "I believe this part of the ACA should be repealed."

*14. Medicaid expansion:* "I oppose Medicaid expansion."

*15. Marijuana decriminalization:* "The possession of small quantities of marijuana should not be a crime."
*
Firearms, Public Policy, Safety*

*16. Assault weapons:* "I oppose any legislation which limits a NH citizens right to self-defense."

*17. Mandatory car insurance:* "I oppose legislation that would mandate insurance in order to register a vehicle."

*18. Driving and cell phone use:* "NH already had a law against distracted driving. This law was unnecessary and should be repealed."

*Election Law Issues*

*19. Campaign finance reform:* "The disclosure laws should remain as they are now."



*Considering all the legislation that was introduced and debated in the 2013 and 2014 legislative sessions, which subject areas or specific bills come to mind as the most important public policy issues?*
1. Medicare Expansion under Obamacare
2. The State Budget
3. The Gas Tax Increase
4. Protecting Civil Liberties
5. Education- Charter Schools, Common Core

*What do you believe are the most important public policy decisions the NH legislature should address in 2015?*
1. A fiscally responsible state budget
2. Repealing the Gas Tax
3. Repeal RGGI to Bring Down Utility Cost
4. Reduction in Business Taxes
5. Returning Local Control in Education

----------


## William Tell

Awesome! Greetings from Texas! thanks for running, please tell us about any competition in the race, how many. And what sort of voters are in your district.

----------


## Joe For Liberty

> Awesome! Greetings from Texas! thanks for running, please tell us about any competition in the race, how many. And what sort of voters are in your district.


The Republican Primary: Choose 3 out of 4 candidates.  I ended up with the top name on the ballot which should help greatly.
 The other 3 candidates include:  
 Catherine Cheney- A city councilor
 Harisson Debee- another pro-liberty candidate. Newcomer.
 Don Andolina- served in 2010-2012.  Had the lowest amount of votes out of the winners. Barely got past the primary. As a social conservative, I don't think he will do well.  His answers for the same survey are here. You can see quite a contrast. http://www.livefreeordiealliance.org...Strafford/H17/

 The District leans Democratic.  Because it is  best of 3 race their is still room for some victories. This should be a good year for Republicans due to the last 6 years of failure.  Also, as it is a not a presidential year that will help. I believe many independents in the area are turned off by the GOP stance on social issues. I am working on changing that by pushing my freedom to marry stance (or getting the government out of marriage all together) to independents..

----------


## Keith and stuff

*Candidate Profile: On the Issues*

*Civil Liberties: [Rating TBD]*
He seems great to me.

*Constitutional Issues: [Rating TBD]*
Couldn't be better.

*Economic Issues: [Rating TBD]*
Solid across the board. He lives in a border state community so he understands how the state laws in both states interact with the people and business community of his region.

*Miscellaneous Pros/Cons*
*Key strong points:* 
He is very pro-liberty. In fact, there are 4 Republican trying to win 3 seats. Plus a full set of Democrats. Of all 7 candidates, he is the most pro-liberty candidate running.

*Possible weak points:*
2 of the Republicans in the primary are better know know then he is in the district. The district leans Democrat so it will take maybe $5,000, a ton of hard work and even a little luck or national pull to the right for him to win in the general, IMO. So it would be very helpful if a few people here could give him a little money.

*Overall Rating:*
★★★★★
He is very solid on the issues. He is also a nice guy and good father, from what I've seen. I consider him right up there with the best of them when it comes to principled freedom supporter.

----------


## muzzled dogg

I’ve known Joe for a few years.  He is a principled and dedicated liberty activist. Without a doubt he can be depended on to vote the right way at the state house.  He is in a contested primary but I’ve been following his campaign and he’s been working hard to win it.  He’s even managed to piss of some of NH’s liberal bloggers along the way.  Joe has my wholehearted endorsement.

----------


## Joe For Liberty

The Campaign for Liberty survey results have been posted. Here is the survey with my answers:

New Hampshire 2014 State Legislative Survey Results
Dear Supporter,

Campaign for Liberty gave candidates for State Legislature an opportunity to provide a straight answer to the following questions. The candidates’ answers can be seen below the list of questions. Because the vast majority of states do not include 3rd party candidates in the Primary process, Campaign for Liberty policy is to survey 3rd party candidates for General elections, except in Jungle Primary states.
Survey Questions

1. Will you oppose efforts to cooperate with a national ID card system and vote to block all state funding for and cooperation with any national ID scheme including the Real ID and Pass ID programs?
*Yes*.

2. Do you oppose the use of unmanned law enforcement devices being used to penalize citizens?
*Yes*.

3. Will you support a “Constitutional Carry” bill that would allow any law-abiding citizen to carry a firearm concealed without a permit?
*Yes- will cosponsor*.

4. Will you support efforts to nullify or block implementation of ObamaCare, including repealing the expansion of Medicaid?
*Yes*.

5. Will you support legislation to end the use of “no knock” warrants?
*Yes- will cosponsor*.

6. Will you oppose all tax and fee increases?
*Yes*.

7. Will you support repeal of your state’s participation in Common Core?
*Yes- will cosponsor*.

The link http://www.campaignforliberty.org/surveys2/?id=91

----------


## Keith and stuff

> The Campaign for Liberty survey results have been posted. Here is the survey with my answers:


If I am not mistaken, Joe Fraser did better than Shem Kellogg with those Campaign 4 Liberty results. Amazing stuff.

----------


## Joe For Liberty

Big thank you to the creators of www.libertyballot.com for the work they did getting liberty recommendations online. As expected, I was endorsed in my race.

----------


## Joe For Liberty

Another endorsement today, I was endorsed by the Republican Liberty Caucus of New Hampshire. 

http://stopnhincometax.com/republica...orsements/#top

----------


## Joe For Liberty

Won my primary by coming in second out of 4. On to the general.
Article in local paper here http://www.fosters.com/apps/pbcs.dll...te=DoverRegion

----------


## Aratus

Joe For Liberty ------- this bi-election is way quieter than 2010 was, and I'm truly hoping its quietly going in a casual GOP direction
up in your district as voters think over the past six years.  Scott Brown and Sen. Jeanne Shaheen have stolen the thunder from all
the hardworking young candidates who must go door to door because they are not the media darlings of some crowd of old fatcats.
I am hoping the tide is going along in the direction that will give you a pleasant surprise, and the dead heat on a merry-go-round
pitched bout between Mr. RomneyCare and Ms. ObamaCare is not complicating the election up there at all. Good Luck in November!

----------

